# Sad day in TT History...



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

WTF?????


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

Shopped. Sooooo obvious.


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (edgy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *edgy* »_Shopped. Sooooo obvious.

x100
come on storx. ha no one would do this.... well recently ebay showed us a fairly lifted white TT. wasted =/


----------



## 00_Bora (Oct 15, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i wonder if the quattro still works


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (00_Bora)*

Isn't that the stock wheel gap iirc...


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Sad day in TT History... (storx)*

1) Lower it
2) I don't think a rollbar delete would make a damn difference


----------



## FOXRCNG11 (Oct 30, 2006)

imma say it again but that is a horrible photoshop...


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (FOXRCNG11)*

bad trim line around car, plus a layer outer glow, bad chop job. but i think i'm gonna go do that to my tt, brb! I'll post a build thread and let you all know how its going!


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

i didnt make the picture.. friend emailed it to me.. so i thought i post it up.. cause i didnt know if shopped or what.. i seen worse.. i seen a VW Beetle in person on 35 inch snow tires and a snow plow attached to the front up north in West Virginia


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (storx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *storx* »_West Virginia

There's the problem right there.


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

you have got to be kidding me...you actually thought this was real??


----------



## Suture (Sep 15, 2000)

*FV-QR*

At least we wouldn't need skid plates anymore.


----------



## winTTer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Suture)*

who makes the kit? lets see if we can get a groupbuy goin


----------



## jt932 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (winTTer)*

That would be perfect to take up to Reno during winter.


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (jt932)*

I hope it has had a timing belt job
Looks like its been to the dealership for at least one recall


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (jt932)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jt932* »_That would be perfect to take up to Reno during winter.

















Funny, when i bought my first CQ many moons ago, I flew to Oakland to pick it up. I was so excited I didn't get any sleep the night before - I don't even remember how I got to the airport that day. Anyway, I picked the car up and was supposed to drive to Vegas, work the weekend then drive home to Arizona. Welll somehow I ended up in Sacramento, and said screw it, Vegas via Reno (done it plenty of times before). The CQ was awesome in the nasty storm that hit the Washoe Valley that week, plus I won back every dime I spent on the car, gas, hotels and airline ticket plus another few hundred. Thanks Peppermill








OK, totally off-topic story done


----------

